
Universal programmable photonic architecture for quantum information processing - hardmaru
https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.10141
======
hardmaru
GitHub repo contains their simulator of photonic quantum programmable gate
arrays (QPGAs)

[https://github.com/fancompute/qpga](https://github.com/fancompute/qpga)

